# roof care - dealer powerwashed it!!



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

Well, because we've been having trouble with service, the dealer said they would wash and clean the trailer before we picked it up for a camping trip. Husband arrived to find them on the roof powerwashing it.... He was not pleased but was in a hurry to go camping (the man has no patience when it comes to going camping). BUT I'm concerned that power washing was not the best idea.. Although apparently the dealer must do it often.
What do you all think?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think I'd be VERY CAREFUL if I ever used high water pressure on any part of my Outback!









In my humble opinion, I think a hose, sponge, or special soft scrub brush is all that is needed to safely clean any part of the trailer. High water pressure (especially on the roof) can find it's way inside. Too many potential places for water to come in around openings. Caulking may split, peel or be totally removed. I wouldn't use high pressure on it.

Do a good roof inspection to see if all is well up there. Maybe they were very careful around the openings.


----------



## arlingtoncamper (Feb 16, 2004)

Each spring i use roof cleaner and then roof protector bought from camping world or the RV dealer. Takes about 40 min to apply both but leaves the roof a shinny finish that helps keep the trailer clean also.


----------

